# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие >  Как задать путь и логин ftp соединения из формы

## ivan981398

Здравствуйте

есть код в Котором это все прописывается внутри
мне нужно сделать чтобы можно было в форме забить новые данные, а не каждый раз открывать конфигурацию
[code]
ПутьКФайлам = "";

	ПустойСправочник = Справочники.Номенклатура.П  устаяСсылка();

	ФТПСоединение  = Новый FTPСоединение("*путь*", 21, "*логин*", "*пароль*",, Ложь, 30);
	НайденныеФайлы = ФТПСоединение.НайтиФайлы(""  , "balance_SKU.txt", Истина); //Остатки в магазине
	ПолноеИмя      = ?(ЗначениеЗаполнено(ПутьКФ  йлам), ПутьКФайлам, КаталогВременныхФайлов()) + "" + НайденныеФайлы[0].Имя;
	ФТПСоединение.Получить(Най  денныеФайлы[0].ПолноеИмя, ПолноеИмя);
[code]
сейчас так

и есть форма скрин по ссылке https://cloud.mail.ru/public/V52w/qCnbthKZG
как их совместить
заранее благодарю

----------

